# New House



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

When I married DH 24 years ago he owned a "house" - it was a dump and a very old tract house.  But it was a house, I did the best I could with it, but my heart was not broken when we sold it and moved to Mexico.  We rented here because we wanted to be sure we were where we wanted to be, Mexico, City, State, location, etc.  After a flirtation to migrating to Brazil, it is extremely difficult and terribly expensive, we decided to stay in Mexico.  When the rent went up, again, last August we decided to look around.  Into our laps, literally fell the perfect place.  A small town about 15 miles from us, big enough to have all amenities but far enough from the ****** influx.  It is an "internal" lot, with a driveway/locked gate, 5 other lots available, but not a condo, own design of casas, etc.  

Since I have my Mexican citizenship it was a lot cheaper to put it only in my name    I have designed the house, small - 2 bdrm, 2 bath, small lot (3,000 sq. ft.), big terrace along side of house, FIREPLACE.  One bedroom is internal and I was playing with glass blocks vs. window to hallway and decided on window with skylight for light.  I signed the deed Thursday night, and they will start construction the first part of Feb.  I am sure I will post pics!  If anyone is interested, the google address is 71 Ramon Corona, Jocotepec, JA, MX.  It is an old picture but you get the idea of where it is, 1 block from the main plaza, 1 block from the church, markets, stores, etc.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

How exciting!!! I love Mexico.

Last year I read the book *Gringos in Paradise * by Barry Golson. It's a book about their experience living in Sayulita, Mexico (on the west coast) and building a house there. I think you would enjoy it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool. . . ..when do you move in?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations, Dona & DH.  We'll look forward to photos.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

How exciting for you! It will be fun seeing pics as you move through the building ordeal experience.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Since it will be the dry season, and if we do start first part of Feb, by June should be moving date


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome.  It will be fun to follow the progress Dona!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Mexico is beautiful, went there a few years ago and did not want to come back


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

How exciting, congratulations!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Dona!  So exciting!  This is better than Kindle Watch.  Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Congratulations!!  Can't wait to see all the progress pictures - it sounds like it will be fantastic!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

"One bedroom is internal"
Maybe this makes sense in a place as warm as Mexico, but I have never heard of an external bedroom.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations -- what an exciting project!



Anju No. 469 said:


> Since it will be the dry season, and if we do start first part of Feb, by June should be moving date


Four months to build a house?? I've seen kitchen renovations take longer than that... your builders must be an amazing bunch!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think internal might mean that it doesn't have a direct opening to the outside. . . . .


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Dona, I am so excited for you. I know you are thrilled! Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You know the standard requests - we want pics.
Of something.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

oh oh oh good!! congratulations!!! do post pics of the entire building-decorating process  it would be interesting and exciting. I wonder, does your house come with its built-in ovens and wardrobes, water heating and kitchen cabinets like here in Australia? i am curious because back where I come from in singapore, just about everything is seperately bought/installed except for toilet bowls.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

anivyl said:


> oh oh oh good!! congratulations!!! do post pics of the entire building-decorating process  it would be interesting and exciting. I wonder, does your house come with its built-in ovens and wardrobes, water heating and kitchen cabinets like here in Australia? i am curious because back where I come from in singapore, just about everything is seperately bought/installed except for toilet bowls.


It is supposed to be turn-key, but think I'll get to choose fridge's, oven, floor tile, maybe even cabinets before they are installed.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool, Dona!  Get your camera ready!  We want before, during and after pics!


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Dona,  My sister-in-law lives with her family in Leon and my niece is getting married in San Miguel de allende in June.  Haw far are you from there?  I have visited there and Guanajuato when I lived in Guadalajara one summer learning Spanish.  I have always loved that part of Mexico.  When my DH's aunt and uncle lived SMA however, my aunt-in-law never learned spanish.  It just seems somehow wrong to live there and not have to speak the language.  Yes, I know that the reverse is true all over California, but  feel the same about that too.

I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

We are a couple three hours away from San Miguel.  Went there and Leon many many years ago when we were scouting out Mexico and decided Lakeside was for us.  A lot of folks move here from SM, for various and assundry reasons.  We are just south of Guadalajara, about a 45 minute drive to Costcos, Sams, etc.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow if they have a costco, It is so different than when I lived there in 1984


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations on your new house, I'm sure it's going to be lovely!  Can't wait to see pics as you can post them


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Marguerite said:


> Dona, My sister-in-law lives with her family in Leon and my niece is getting married in San Miguel de allende in June. Haw far are you from there? I have visited there and Guanajuato when I lived in Guadalajara one summer learning Spanish. I have always loved that part of Mexico. When my DH's aunt and uncle lived SMA however, my aunt-in-law never learned spanish. It just seems somehow wrong to live there and not have to speak the language. Yes, I know that the reverse is true all over California, but feel the same about that too.
> 
> I can't wait to see the pictures.


do show pictures, I have family near San Miguel de Allende too, also in Quebec Canada both native of those places, I am truely North American. I like the home styles of central Mexico. am curious what you are going to have.
sylvia


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations, Dona.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ok ok, I think I have a picture of the vacant lot - I"ll check and post if I do


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

How exciting!  I'm with everyone else - pictures!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

We have Kindle watches, Oberon watches, DG watches, BorsaBella watches, VB watches, baby watches.  We currently have a Baby Ella watch.  Kitchen Aide watches, quilt watches, repairmen watches, refrigerator watches, and the list goes on.  It only makes sense to have a house watch.  And a house in Mexico is even more exciting.  
Thank you, Dona, for including us in this exciting time of your life.
deb


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Anju,
I know with my FIL in Mexico he would not repair anything on the home due to that was how taxes were totaled. now that he is gone my MIL is fixing the crack in living room wall and inlarging kitchen. do you have those concerns?
I hope to see her fixes sometime.
sylvia


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ak rain said:


> Anju,
> I know with my FIL in Mexico he would not repair anything on the home due to that was how taxes were totaled. now that he is gone my MIL is fixing the crack in living room wall and inlarging kitchen. do you have those concerns?
> I hope to see her fixes sometime.
> sylvia


Not sure how he got that information? Taxes are on bathrooms and size of garden and pools or not. Of course every area has their own rules. But with all the ex-pats moving down here and remodeling houses I cannot imagine they would go for the taxes going up for remodeling. But then the taxes here are terribly reasonable, and I get a discount because I am a geezerette


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> ok ok, I think I have a picture of the vacant lot - I"ll check and post if I do


*OF COURSE* the pictures have to start with the vacant lot - geeze how could you think otherwise  how else can we get the full vicarious thrill of this whole thing without the very beginning of it

and I love the term you used in your next post geezerette LOL me too


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ok, if the image thingy works - this is the lot, looking toward SE, it is in a corner. That's DH with the hat 










we are an "internal" lot, have to take a driveway to get into us, this is on the street outside the gate looking East toward the church










this is the house plan. An "L" with the long way on the south wall and the short side on the east wall. Starts right to left, kitchen, living dining, bedroom (internal with no outside widows), bathroom, laundry, bathroom and closet with the other bedroom in the toe. "hallway" with windows on the "north" and terrace along the entire length. and fireplace. Going to put a window from the internal bedroom into the hallway for light and air circulation. The one bump in the LR/DR is the fireplace! Woo Hoo 










It is small but fine for two retired geezers (well one is a geezerette )

There are six lots in this area, very secure and quiet, no street noise at all.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Dona for sharing and the photos. This is exciting. Love the long terrace.



Anju No. 469 said:


> ... There are six lots in this area, very secure and quiet, no street noise at all.


I see no trees with early crowing roosters! Another benefit of the new house.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Dona, thank you.  This is going to be so exciting.  
deb


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

oh fun - I love the long terrace too - it really is going to be fun to follow along with you with pictures  

thanks for sharing it all with us


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

That's awesome, and congrats.  Get some pictures rolling when you can.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

The terrace will eventually be screened in, but that cost will wait until we quit paying rent for a few months.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Dona, are the south and east walls of your house going to be immediately adjacent to the walls in the first picture? If so, then that makes the reason clear for no exterior windows in the internal bedroom. 

I keep thinking about what you will see when you are out on your terrace. I imagine it will be the other five lots. The house plan reminds me of one side and corner of a house with an interior courtyard. Is there (or will there be) a common courtyard/garden area? Is that where your DH is standing in the shade of a tree?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Not sure how he got that information? Taxes are on bathrooms and size of garden and pools or not. Of course every area has their own rules. But with all the ex-pats moving down here and remodeling houses I cannot imagine they would go for the taxes going up for remodeling. But then the taxes here are terribly reasonable, and I get a discount because I am a geezerette


the tax guy would walk through the house. who knows the different areas different rules probly. 
sylvia
like the pictures 
s


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> I find all of this interesting. Dona, wasn't there a time when people couldn't own land in Mexico, just the structure?


You can't own land on the border or the seacoasts without having a Mexican partner but Dona's a Mexican citizen so that doesn't apply to her.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

What a lovely floorplan. Congratulations on your new home. I can't wait to see how the building progresses.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Great design, Dona.  Very compact but functional.  I have a 10x20 foot screened covered patio, which is like another room.  Hope the view is good from yours.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I woudn't mind getting a terrace somehwere in the rural Mexico one day, preferrably not too far away from the ocean. Its very nice I hear.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Dona, are the south and east walls of your house going to be immediately adjacent to the walls in the first picture? If so, then that makes the reason clear for no exterior windows in the internal bedroom.
> 
> I keep thinking about what you will see when you are out on your terrace. I imagine it will be the other five lots. The house plan reminds me of one side and corner of a house with an interior courtyard. Is there (or will there be) a common courtyard/garden area? Is that where your DH is standing in the shade of a tree?


Yes the south and east walls are against the walls. I will be putting some kind of a fence around the garden (aka yard ) to keep the dogs contained. On the lot line in front of the bedroom I am going to put a 6 ft. chain link fence and plant thumbergia, picture to follow, which will be a screen of sorts. The rest of the fence will probably be 2-3 ft. rock wall with pots sitting on top.

The developer said he wants to put a drive through the lots (3 on each side) and a big fountain in the middle. That's fine with me as long as it's on his maintenance and expense (he is also building there) The tree is going to come down, it is a very old tree that is diseased but it will be replaced with palm trees down the center.

Also in the distance, and I will get a pic of it soon, to the north of us is a mountain that I will be able to see from the terrace. I also have 2 pines (now in pots), a red flower tree (also in pot), orchids, plus oodles of pots to gaze upon as I am sitting in my hammock chair reading my kindle.

Actually here is the mountain, I we will be able to see it between lot lines.









thumbergia - orioles, all kinds and hummers love it









this is what we see out the second floor "porch" -
as you can probably tell anything would be an








improvement. The tree on the left is where the 
blasted roosters who can't tell time roost  Also the gray box behind the car, that has moved only once in the past 2 years, is their bathroom


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

I love threads like this.  Will be following your progress


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Dona, Thanks for the additional pictures and description. Sounds as if it will be beautiful. I love views with mountains and that mountain looks similar to the ones near where I live. 



Anju No. 469 said:


> ... The tree on the left is where the blasted roosters who can't tell time roost  Also the gray box behind the car, that has moved only once in the past 2 years, is their bathroom


If the roosters haven't learned to tell time yet, they do not deserve such a nice bathroom.  At least, since the roosters don't drive, they will not be following you to your new house.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So what part of Lake Chapala do you live in?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

The town of Chapala is on the north shore about the middle,  on the west end is the town of Jocotepec, where we are moving to.  The area between the two towns is pretty much full of smaller pueblos and larger hacienda type homes.  Right now we live in San Antonio Tlayacapan, which is between Ajijic a pueblo west of Chapala, and Chapala.  Got it?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll see if I can catch a picture of the roosters walking on top of the bathroom


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> The town of Chapala is on the north shore about the middle, on the west end is the town of Jocotepec, where we are moving to. The area between the two towns is pretty much full of smaller pueblos and larger hacienda type homes. Right now we live in San Antonio Tlayacapan, which is between Ajijic a pueblo west of Chapala, and Chapala. Got it?


Yeah,
Thanks. I was looking at a map of the local area.
It is neat to get "up close and personal".

Just sayin...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Depending on traffic and stops, the bus takes 25 - 30 minutes.  We have to go through Ajijic which is a bottleneck of traffic but maybe 15 - 20 minutes by car, if you don't get behind a bus or slow truck.  It's a little over 10 miles, I think, maybe 18 kilometers more or less.  We don't have a car so usually take the bus.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Dona, what has been the progress on the house? Will it be ready for you when you are ready for it? How long before you can move away from those noisy roosters?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Asked about the paint color, still waiting for tiles to choose.  Looking for possibly middle-end of next month, maybe by then I'll be off the walker and on a cane, or maybe not as nervous on the walker.  We have a kazillion empty suitcases we are putting winter clothes in, we have not told anyone here we are moving so have to be careful of what and when we are packing.  Still have a lot of books to dispose of, but who knows might just move them with us and get rid of them later.

Very light baby blue in the whole house, a very light green outside.  Will need to buy fridge, dryer and oven but will probably choose those on-line and let DH go buy.

not soon enough to get away from those roosters tho!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

This is a good time to be packing winter clothes whether you are moving or not. 

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Today packed 2 more suitcases, egads do we have a lot of clothes


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

So your new house is nearly done?  Fantastic.  Hope you have big closets for all those clothes.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I hope your recovery isn't jeopardized in any way.  Please be careful with all of this packing.  I love the layout; am jealous of the veranda and would love to sit with you and enjoy a nice cuppa on it!!  The roosters; I could definitely do without.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Came by with a sample of the floor tile - white with some texture, ceramic, exactly what I want.  Said it will be 15 days for complete finish!  Probably will be a month before move in tho.  Gotta get appliances, phone, cable, satellite, etc. etc.  cannot worry, cannot worry cannot worry, it will happen as it happens.  Have found stove and fridge on line and maybe gas dryer.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Congratulations Dona, and thank you for letting us take this ride with you! I cannot wait to see more pictures. =)

We will all have a virtual party here with you for getting away from the blasted roosters!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Dona the time will pass before you know it - and it is good that it is another month to give you another month of healing time   and how great that you had planning to keep your mind busy during the past few months and all you went thru ..... 

I can't wait to see finished pictures   - I love the layout of the house - I had to go back to the beginning of the thread to refresh my memory - and I would love to have something laid out like that - with that porch 

how are you feeling btw


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Dona, you are correct that "it will happen as it happens." However it is sometimes difficult to distinguish worry from excited anticipation.  Take your time and enjoy the process.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Getting there.  I can't believe it went so fast.  You'll be in before you know it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> We will all have a virtual party here with you for getting away from the blasted roosters!


I'll bring the Margaritas and we'll make some noise; show the roosters how it's done!!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Dona, will your house be the first of the six occupied? If so, then the virtual party noise will not disturb your neighbors!


----------

